# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Where I'm at and where to go?

## 99JT

Its been a pretty rough year for me and I'm going to be out of a job in a few months so I'm trying to at least get my workouts back on track and put on some size... I mean what else matters. I cant call the past year a failure I lost some muscle but I look a lot better than I did last year. 

I'm currently 6' 192lbs, would like to see how I look around 205...then 225....

----------


## Cuz

Following along bro good luck!

----------


## 99JT

Haven't started anything yet ive recently been debating a little cut for summer, then just go hard in the fall. opinions?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

You are already lean... not sure why you'd want to cut more.

----------


## 99JT

figured just a nice slow mini cut or recomp before summer then august start bulking rather than bulking through summer. besides when I started lifting @145 lbs this the leanest I've been.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

It depends for what you are looking.

I personally would love to be leaner but I am unwilling to lose size or strength to do it.
To me: the lean guys at the gym look awesome UNTIL a bigger guy stands next to them.
I'd rather be bigger and stronger than smaller and leaner... but that is just me.

Looking for girls? Probably cut more... but I am 50 so I don't know much about girls anymore.

I think you should just maintain and try to get stronger at your size. Develop "muscle maturity" as they say.

----------


## 99JT

> Develop "muscle maturity" as they say.


Didn't know what that meant before I looked it up but ideally that is what I would like to o do.

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

> Its been a pretty rough year for me and I'm going to be out of a job in a few months so I'm trying to at least get my workouts back on track and put on some size... I mean what else matters. I cant call the past year a failure I lost some muscle but I look a lot better than I did last year. 
> 
> I'm currently 6' 192lbs, would like to see how I look around 205...then 225....


Great job so far, good luck on the way to 200+... I'm following, keep us posted

----------

